# acts up for no reason



## 18925 (Jul 22, 2006)

Have any of you had an attack of ibs/anxiety or what ever the heck this is, for no reason at all? Yesterday I started cleaning house, and all of a sudden I broke out in a sweat, and not from cleaning,(air was on)got severe pain in tummy with everything bubbling and had to run to bathroom. Grabbed stand fan on way to bathroom, put it right at the air vent, doing all this in a rushed panic, and turned it on me while on toilet with light out. Don't know what it is about wanting to be in a dark place when I get sick with this. Anyway, it leaves you weak with no energy at all. I wasn't worrying, upset, or anything else to bring on attack.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh, I hate those attacks. Especially the one's that make you hot and sweat, then make you shiver and come out of nowhere.I'm like you, I like the dark, even more so when I feel sick.Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 15267 (Feb 19, 2006)

I can just be sitting on the couch minding my own business and the IBS sneeks up from behind and BAM I am in the bathroom forever


----------



## 18925 (Jul 22, 2006)

Just sitting here reading posts makes tummy start bubbling. So wierd. For years I had C, now I have to go everytime tummy starts which is very often and can be triggered by just about anything to nothing at all.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree, just reading about it can set it off! (Sympathy IBS?) They can come out of nowhere, even if it's far from your mind at the moment!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I know what you mean, I often have attacks out of the blue. Sometimes I'm just sitting at home reading a book and I get a spasm that turns into a full-blown attack. Strangely, I seem to get attacks AFTER stressful events. For example, when I had a confrontation with a work colleague last year, I held myself together and my stomach just went tight and calm- until I got home,then I had severe cramps and d all evening. What causes a delayed reaction?


----------



## 17541 (Jul 18, 2006)

I read somewhere that for those of us with both IBS and anxiety it can be very common for the IBS attack to come the day after the stressful event. I hoped that meant I could try to head off the attack by doing relaxation techniques and eating "gentle" foods in hopes of not being sick the next day.Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't. And, yeah, sometimes the attacks come for no reason. The unpredictability is one of the hardest things.


----------



## 14872 (Aug 10, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Sukie:I know what you mean, I often have attacks out of the blue. Sometimes I'm just sitting at home reading a book and I get a spasm that turns into a full-blown attack. Strangely, I seem to get attacks AFTER stressful events. For example, when I had a confrontation with a work colleague last year, I held myself together and my stomach just went tight and calm- until I got home,then I had severe cramps and d all evening. What causes a delayed reaction?


I don't know why, but I'm the exact same way! Like I'll be through a stressful situation and driving home and the second I pull into the driveway.. uh oh! here it comes!Sometimes I feel like maybe God is giving me a break and letting me get home to privacy before it happens... because this happens this way quite often!


----------

